# Praise for FreeBSD 9's Ralink driver!



## JeffS (Dec 29, 2011)

After using Debian 7 as a wireless bridge for a few months, and being annoyed with it randomly disconnecting from my wireless network, I decided to give FreeBSD 9 RC3 amd64 a try.

I'm using a Ralink RT3072 based USB wireless adapter, the Powerlink Hermes. It's cheaply made, but works. Fortunately, with FreeBSD 9, it works great. I've had no drop-outs, and I think I have gained a ms. or two in ping time to my router. I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't have to download a special firmware package, and unlike with Windows, there isn't any annoying periodic lag due to polling for additional networks. I'm connected at g rather than n speeds, but that doesn't bother me nearly as much as having a stable connection.

Good job, FreeBSD driver team!


----------



## aragon (Dec 30, 2011)

JeffS said:
			
		

> I'm connected at g rather than n speeds, but that doesn't bother me nearly as much as having a stable connection.


That should hopefully change in the near future.  FreeBSD's 802.11n support is undergoing a lot of development at the moment.

Thanks for the good report!


----------

